# Tabloid Color Laser Printer recommendations?



## R.G. (Mar 10, 2022)

My printer gave up the ghost so I'm shopping for a new one. Search results have been sketchy, and overwhelmingly include mostly printers that don't match the query in all respects, no matter how I fiddle with the search engine. Narrowed it down to two so far by HP, but I'm checking out other brands now, too.

Any recommendations or warnings regarding current models that meet the criteria: tabloid, color, laser?


----------



## onewire (Mar 17, 2022)

Perhaps if you linked the two HPs you're considering it might be helpful. There's a huge range of available printers/MFPs on the market depending on the segment you require. Speed, duty cycle, color or mono, special features, price? Also, what was the model of your old printer and did it perfectly suit your needs?


----------



## Prockamanisc (Mar 17, 2022)

I had the same criteria, but gave up on the laser aspect of it, and settled on the Epson WF-7840. It's got 2 trays, so I can put cardstock in one, and regular paper in the other. It's fast. I initially had bought a Canon, but it took over 2 hours (!!!) to print 1 score. I would compare the speed of the Epson to that of a laserjet. Buying ink does suck, though.


----------



## R.G. (Mar 17, 2022)

Thanks, both of you.

I ended up choosing the HP CP5225dn. They're out of stock everywhere I checked, so it's on backorder.


----------



## X-Bassist (Aug 9, 2022)

R.G. said:


> Thanks, both of you.
> 
> I ended up choosing the HP CP5225dn. They're out of stock everywhere I checked, so it's on backorder.


Wow, just looked this model up- it's $1400-$1700 for this printer!

I thought looking in the $300-700 range was expensive. I have to completely rethink the usefulness of a paper printer and ink ($$$) verses the 75 cent black and white and $1.30 color prints over at Staples (just went last week). They even buy the paper and ink for you! 

Considering a printer only seems to last me a couple of years this is kind of steep. And even if it lasts longer the ink keeps going up and up, or ruins the machine. Suddenly I feel like saving the forests! 

I guess considering I only use it occasionally for myself (and return label printouts) the cost just outweighs the convenience. I'll just be more careful about my physical purchases.

I suppose between less people using printers and the chip shortage of 2020 they ramped down production and never really recovered it. So what's left is really steep. Every printer seems so large now too (or just reallly cheaply made). I'm surprised as I thought we would have great small notebook size printers by now that use freeze dried ink in tiny packets... 

Oh well. My $100 All in one HP is a thing of the past. It looks small by comparison.


----------

